# luckylaker vs deeper



## blumax (20. Dezember 2017)

luckylaker fishfinder eine alternative zum deeper


----------



## magut (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: luckylaker vs deeper*

begründest du womit |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: luckylaker vs deeper*

Oder ist es eine Frage?
Wenn du ganze Sätze schreiben würdest könnte man dir helfen


----------



## trawar (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: luckylaker vs deeper*

Hast du noch was von dem Zeugs?


----------



## blumax (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: luckylaker vs deeper*

es ist ne frage ich möchte  mir eins von beiden kaufen und suche infos


----------



## magut (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: luckylaker vs deeper*

sorry -- ich dachte eine Empfehlung deinerseits |supergri
schöne Feiertage und guten Rutsch
LG
Mario


----------



## eliesu (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: luckylaker vs deeper*

Hier hast du ein Link mit einer guten Beschreibung zum Deeper:
http://echolot-kaufen.de/deeper-fishfinder/

Eine Beschreibung bzw. Bewertung zum Luckylaker habe ich nicht gefunden. 
Neben den hast du noch den iBobber oder Vexilar, schaue die dir auch noch an wenn du es nicht getan hast.

Habe vieles über den Deeper gehört und soweit gab es nur Empfehlungen. Wenn du es schon holen willst, am besten die PRO oder PRO+ Version.

Petri!


----------

